# Conectar el xbox a un monitor de pc



## japm (Sep 22, 2006)

Bueno gracias por la ayuda q me den de ante mano,  mi duda es si puedo conectar la xbox a un monitor de pc, directamente sin el convertirdo vga, si se puede donde puedo conseguir un tutorial de ello.  gracias...


----------



## jokingo (Sep 26, 2006)

Yo creo que venden cables sueltos solo para conectarlo sin tener que andar con chapuzas.

Y si no vas a necesitar el convertidor, a no ser que cortes el hilo, saques todos los cables y le pongas el macho adecuado para que conecte con la hembra del conector del monitor.


----------

